# FEB light flashing and radio



## androbi (Oct 29, 2019)

I bought a 2019 Nissan Rogue limited edition in May. For the first month everything ran great then the first issue came the radio I could connect to the Bluetooth and then it would freeze and the screen would go black I could stream Android auto but even that has its issue. I took it in twice and the dealership keeps saying it needs a software update but there is no update available and my vehicle isn't the only one having issues with the Bluetooth. Now my next issue my FEB light came on this morning and kept flashing and then the computer took over and stopped my vehicle twice on its own during school drop off talk about scary! Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I know this is an old post, but this is for anyone who has flashing AEB / FEB lamps that haven't been resolved. Solid lamps indicate a malfunction for sure, but someone in Sales or Service should've told you a blinking one has nothing whatsoever to do with the brakes or radar. There's been a Nissan TSB about it since May '18, but it applies back to '15 in the Rogue. It's the lane camera above the rearview causing the issue, a blinkie means it's obstructed (or thinks it is). The cause can be as simple as a bug-splat in the wrong spot, and the camera/ADAS won't throw codes to indicate a problem. However, our dealership has seen several instances where the cameras overheated and thought they were obstructed even though there was no obstruction. If you're getting this chronically -- especially if a brief stop or cycling the ignition seems to temporarily resolve it -- reach up and feel the cover atop the rearview when it misbehaves. If it feels very warm to the touch, get the dealer to change out your lane cam. Some warmth is normal, but heat isn't. Make sure you mention that it gets hot during the episodes, it will make it much easier for the dealership to correctly diagnose the problem, and, if you're still under warranty, to warranty the part.


----------

